# questions on a Homelite C 51



## lookin276 (May 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a little about the Homelite c51. I bought one a while back from a guy and all he could tell me about it is that it was a good runner. I would like to know what cc it might be the biggest bar it will run and anything that might help me know more about these saws


----------



## Sprig (May 11, 2007)

lookin276 said:


> Can anyone tell me a little about the Homelite c51. I bought one a while back from a guy and all he could tell me about it is that it was a good runner. I would like to know what cc it might be the biggest bar it will run and anything that might help me know more about these saws


Yup.

If posted in the right place u may be amazed at the info.. Search engine here could be better, we shall see. As it stands right now it is actually better and quicker to go Google for your answers and link back ta here. On your saw, hm, I'd first go to Mike Acres' site and get some specs then do some searchin', then iffin u have aproblem I think there be a gent or two might have an idea, some very smart people here, though they rarely admit it. Look around m8 and................ 
My drunken opinion fwer da evening :chainsawguy: 

:hmm3grin2orange: 

 And Welcome!

Serge


----------



## lookin276 (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply I am alot smarter i think and totally amazed at what I found out about my saw thanks again


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2007)

Hmmmmm.....


C 51


----------

